# Sharp Zaurus



## Kosh (29. April 2004)

Hallo, 
ich plane mir einen PDA zu kaufen.
Ich habe da den Sharp Zaurus gefunden. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gerät bzw. stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## fluessig (4. Mai 2004)

Also in Deutschland gibt es den Zaurus offiziell nicht mehr. Von daher wirst du's wahrscheinlich mit dem Service für das Gerät schwer haben. Diesen Punkt würde ich zu bedenken geben. 
Ich hab das Gerät vor 2 Jahren auf der Cebit angesehen. Es funktioniert alles sehr gut, da das aber einer der ganz wenigen Linux PDAs ist, darfst du nicht erwarten sehr viel mehr als die Standardapplikationen zu bekommen.
Daher meine ich, dass der Zaurus zwar ein gutes Gerät ist (synchronisation mit Outlook und allem möglichem geht gut), aber nur für sehr versierte Nutzer zu empfehlen.


----------

